# LOST



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok so there's probably been a thread about this before, whatever. Who's been watching it since the beginning? I'm unfortunately hooked on this stupid TV program. It's so long and drawn-out but I can't stop watching it.

It's like a crazy girlfriend that you used to be obsessed with and now you can't leave because you want to figure her out.

I want to see more on what Daniel Faraday is all about as I find him the most interesting character, and to know for sure whether Charles is the baddie and Ben is the goodie or vice versa.

Discuss men!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been watching it from day one. It never gets boring for me. I love it. 

In fact, I'm watching the new episode on RTE TWO right now.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 19, 2009)

I watched every single episode AND also Lost Missing Pieces


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't wait for next week's episode now, I want to see what role Daniel Faraday plays in all this. and as for the Asian guy being Mr Chang's son? that was a stroke of genius, whether they figured that out before or recently I thought it was clever.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2009)

I watched it up until series 3, and then I missed a few episodes so I kinda stopped watching it after that. One day I'll buy all the DVDs and have a Lostfest.

Have we found out what that black smoke is yet?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Have we found out what that black smoke is yet?



it contains memories apparently, and has something to do with Ancient Egypt?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 19, 2009)

i see every episode. great tv show.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it contains memories apparently, and has something to do with Ancient Egypt?



Of course, it all makes sense now  lol thanks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Of course, it all makes sense now  lol thanks



I know right?

I was reading back my post and it almost looks like I just made it up on the spot


----------



## Labrie (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked Desmond the best but as soon as all that time travel bullshit started I was done with it. Haven't watched it since, although I probably will at some point just to see how it ended.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 20, 2009)

I got hooked on Lost during Season 1. Not sure what I think about it now but having got this far I obviously have to stick it out to the end. First two seasons were the best I'd say, though season 3 had its moments. It is getting a little bit silly and convoluted, but it's ok.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I got hooked on Lost during Season 1. Not sure what I think about it now but having got this far I obviously have to stick it out to the end. First two seasons were the best I'd say, though season 3 had its moments. It is getting a little bit silly and convoluted, but it's ok.


----------



## Origins (Apr 20, 2009)

I watched the 4 first seasons with huge interest (wanting to figure out what is the monster, what the hell is this all about ), but now the 5th is just boring as hell. I mix up names, facts, etc..and nothing is happening anymore!


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 20, 2009)

It does sort of feel like it's stalling for time at this point. I really want for them to just get the hell out of the 1970's and for the plot to get moving a bit more.

Agree somewhat with the comment about time travel/predicting the future, when that happened I lost faith in the show a little bit. I was sure that the creators had specifically ruled out time travel, although I had guessed early on that time travel might have had something to do with it as it would explain why they hadn't been rescued (when I said this to a friend he said "nah man, that sounds a bit far fetched, I reckon it's aliens"...). What disappoints me is the more 'supernatural' direction the show has taken. It seemed to me that there was going to be a logical, at least pseudo-scientific reason for everything that was happening, but now it looks like there's a lot of vague arbitrary mystical stuff going on that isn't as interesting because it's fairly easy to just pull out of nowhere. I'm worried about all the vague references to 'electromagnetism' as that term seems like it's going to end up being a synonym with 'magic', basically.

Also the writing in general has started to get very convuluted. I don't actually believe as some people do that they are entirely making the whole thing up as they go in terms of the whole mythology and what's-going-on stuff, but they are clearly doing so on a more basic level. I guess that's just what happens with TV shows that run for several years, but the amount of characters who come out of nowhere (the worst being Nikki and Paulo obviously), and convenient little backtracks are getting a bit silly. The most recent example I think is Kate's friend who she gave Aaron to. I know she has appeared in the show before, but it was like the writers just pulling a character out of thin air just like 'oh hey, by the way, Kate has had this friend the whole time who she's been talking to about everything that happened, sorry we didn't mention that before'.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 20, 2009)

she was the girlfriend of sawyer not kate friend, they became friends after kate explain what happens to her. And she gave aaron to aaron's grandmother not to her friend. 

I agree with you when you say : "What disappoints me is the more 'supernatural' direction the show has taken. It seemed to me that there was going to be a logical, at least pseudo-scientific reason for everything that was happening, but now it looks like there's a lot of vague arbitrary mystical stuff going on that isn't as interesting because it's fairly easy to just pull out of nowhere." 

But I like mystical stuff too, so I will wait and see what happens, maybe writers surprise us.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah the show has gone from interesting to cheap. I find myself predicting what's going to happen next these days, as it's turned into more of a soap than what it used to be, I'm guessing this is because the ratings fell. I'm not surprised the ratings fell though because they have made so many filler episodes it's not even funny. I used to think this was the best thing on TV. now I just see it as something that I HAVE to watch.


----------



## Origins (Apr 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah the show has gone from interesting to cheap. I find myself predicting what's going to happen next these days, as it's turned into more of a soap than what it used to be, I'm guessing this is because the ratings fell. I'm not surprised the ratings fell though because they have made so many filler episodes it's not even funny. I used to think this was the best thing on TV. now I just see it as something that I HAVE to watch.



How can you predict what´s going to happen? 
The serie is so confusing that I don´t even understand anything anymore 
Now it really deserves its name, ´cause I´m LOST for sure 
I´m wondering..did they write the whole story before to start, or did they make it up step by step? ´cause to me it looks like they have no idea how to end it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2009)

Origins said:


> How can you predict what´s going to happen?
> The serie is so confusing that I don´t even understand anything anymore
> Now it really deserves its name, ´cause I´m LOST for sure
> I´m wondering..did they write the whole story before to start, or did they make it up step by step? ´cause to me it looks like they have no idea how to end it



I've seen a LOT of movies, I find whenever I watch movies or TV I predict the next line or the next series of events 

in the first few series they were running on empty, just making it up as they go along, but you can tell by the way that things are coming together now that they know where they are going with it now


----------



## Origins (Apr 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've seen a LOT of movies, I find whenever I watch movies or TV I predict the next line or the next series of events
> 
> in the first few series they were running on empty, just making it up as they go along, but you can tell by the way that things are coming together now that they know where they are going with it now



Really?
At which episode are you then? 
´cause me since the beginning of the 5th season, nothing makes sens.
It´s just things about moving in Time, going in the past while the others are 3 years later. And now they are coming back. What the hell?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2009)

My girlfriend and I downloaded all of them last year and watched them from start to now, I had never watched it before then. Its good but sometimes I just get tired of their shit.

We did the same thing with the Soprano's, waaay more captivating.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 24, 2009)

The writers had a general overarching story planned out, but it wasn't until they secured a definite end date for the series after season 4 (season 6 will be the last) that the show really started to pick up. Go back and watch the first few seasons (the first half of season 3 especially) and you'll notice that shit moves at a glacial pace compared to the current episodes. Stuff like Nikki and Paolo and that shit with Kate and Sawyer in the cages came about from the writers not knowing how to pace the big reveals, so now it's just one payoff after another.

I don't know how you can say it's more soap-ish now - they've pretty much killed off the love triangle stuff and focused purely on advancing the plot. If the ratings are dropping it's because the people who came into the show expecting some sort of shipwreck drama have finally resigned themselves to the fact that it's actually just a bunch of overdone Scooby Doo bullshit I don't really count if it all amounts to "a wizard did it!!1!" in the end because the most interesting part of the show for me is watching how the tesseracts on the island link up thematically with the vices of each character. It's not always clever or subtle, but I find it entertaining; plus, most of the plot stuff seems pretty obvious if you've been paying attention since the beginning.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> they've pretty much killed off the love triangle stuff



no way dude, now Kate and Jack are back on the island it's all kicking off again. Kate wants Sawyer, Juliette wants Jack etc it's soapish man I'm tellin' ya!



DDDorian said:


> most of the plot stuff seems pretty obvious if you've been paying attention since the beginning.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 25, 2009)

It did occur to me that if they really weren't making the majority of it up as they went along, then why did the plot progress so very little in the first season or two compared to the subsequent ones? At the time I remember getting annoyed at people who said that 'nothing happened' in the first season, but in retrospect, with everything that's gone on since, it does really look like they were treading water for the first two.

On the other hand, it feels quite a lot like the same now, I mean stuff is happening but it feels like the show is kind of stuck and standing still. There's not really been any massive revelations or plot twists, which is the main thing that's been fun about Lost in the past. Mostly it's just been some fairly arbitrary connections between characters. I'm also sick of seeing flashbacks where we meet characters from earlier on in the series as if it's a big deal. For example, I think the episode before last, there was a scene where Ben was with some kid, and he says something like "Be quiet... Ethan", as if we're supposed to be amazed that the kid is Ethan, despite the fact that it's basically not meaningful at all.

I do know lots of people, though, who thought they knew where the story was going early on - in fact I met one guy who said he stopped watching it because he knew what was going to happen or something - and they've all been wrong. Although to be fair, the further things go on, the more it seems that the answers are actually all quite vague.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 25, 2009)

it's basically become Eastenders on an island, but having said that, I think I may appreciate it more when the answers start flooding in. bring on the answers


----------



## liquidcow (May 2, 2009)

Hmm well things actually started to move somewhere at the end of this week's episode. Still wasn't that impressed until the ending which was sort of worth it. The pointless 'x is y's father/mother/acquantance/person who they once bumped into at a grocery store' twists are getting very annoying.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

anyone watching the series finale right now?

I'm very, VERY interested as to what that massive fucking statue is


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 17, 2009)

i watched a couple a days ago, the finale was meh in my opinion, but the episodes before that were worst to me... i hope writers will bring some light to this fuckin web-of-lost-people.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2009)

Yea I thought this season was rough but the finale was decent. I dont like the 'Oh hey by the way heres Jacob's little thing all at once.'


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

I want to know what the significance was of the white screen when the episode ended... I think it has something to do with the world in the next series being completely different.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2009)

As far as film goes the white screen is synonymous with nuclear detonation.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

nice  could also be linked to change though?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nice  could also be linked to change though?



Actually, if you noticed that the LOST logo at that white-out screen was in reverse black/white from the normal logo.

I really want to know how they're going to come back after this.



Spoiler



And it really sucks about Daniel Farraday. I really liked his character.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2009)

yeah that's what I mean man, that's the first time they've ever used a black logo on a white background, so whether that means that in the next series everything is backwards I'm not sure, but I still have A LOT of questions I need answering!


----------



## DDDorian (May 18, 2009)

My guess is that either


Spoiler



Jacob's murder


 or


Spoiler



Juliet setting off the bomb


 - probably both - managed to break WHH and Jacob had been running through infinite scenarios until he reached this one and the 1977 crew are the variables in his plan that will undo the "loophole" that the new guy (


Spoiler



smoke monster?


) found.


----------



## liquidcow (May 18, 2009)

It was an alright finale I guess, but I didn't like that they just suddenly brought Jacob into it that way, it feels a bit like they hadn't really planned it out before, and him appearing in the character's flashbacks felt like a bit of a ret-con.

My problem with the whole nuclear device thing (will it/won't it work etc) is that I just found it totally lacking in any suspense. There is a sort of tension of whether they'll change time or just blow themselves up, but then I kind of realised that it's so outside of reality that it's entirely up to the writer's whether it works or not, as it's down to some kind of story logic that we as the viewer aren't in on yet, hence, like much of the stuff that's happened this season, it seems entirely arbitrary.

Also, if I see one more flashback where we see character as a child or somesuch, and then another character says their name like we're supposed to be really surprised that it's a character we know, like it's a big twist or something and not just really obvious who it is anyway, I'll.... be very annoyed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2009)

yeah I didn't like how Jacob appeared in all the character's flashbacks.



liquidcow said:


> if I see one more flashback where we see character as a child or somesuch, and then another character says their name like we're supposed to be really surprised that it's a character we know



it's really annoying isn't it? and when the music builds up and then stops and the character says something like 'terrific' 

having said that, I deem last nights episode the best episode EVAR.



Spoiler



my personal thought on Jacob's murder and the bomb explosion is that one cancels the other out, which will be why everything changes.


----------



## Triple7 (May 18, 2009)

The finale was amazing in my opinion as well. That whole reverse end screen definitely means something as everything on the show is for a reason. 

That being said I have no idea where the final season will pick up and I can't wait to find out!

LOST is the best show ever!


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And it really sucks about Daniel Farraday. I really liked his character.




Yea like someone dying on that show has ever put them out of the picture. 



Triple7 said:


> LOST is the best show ever!



Sorry man, MST3K.


----------



## Triple7 (May 18, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yea like someone dying on that show has ever put them out of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, MST3K.




MST3K???


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 18, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yea like someone dying on that show has ever put them out of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, MST3K.



Yeah, like the way they made the actor playing that Nigerian dude sign a 7 year contract so you never know when he might pop up again... 

Er... What?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

^ he was actually born in London.



Spoiler



I'm wondering what the whole statue thing is about, have we seen that foot before? and what the fuck was with that underground egyptian temple? has John Locke come back as the island?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ he was actually born in London.



Aye, that's why I said "who _played_"...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

ah my bad, his parents are from Nigeria so I thought that's what you meant 

what do you think will happen next series?


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what the whole statue thing is about, have we seen that foot before? and what the fuck was with that underground egyptian temple? has John Locke come back as the island?





Spoiler



Yea way back when the Others captured everyone a few seasons ago, Sayid and Sun were coming back on the boat and saw it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yea way back when the Others captured everyone a few seasons ago, Sayid and Sun were coming back on the boat and saw it.





Spoiler



yeah I thought I'd seen it before, thanks


----------



## Triple7 (May 19, 2009)

How are you guys blocking the type out in green, I would love to shed some light on the whole John Locke subject but don't wanna give anything away to someone who hasn't seen it as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

[ spoiler ] text here [ / spoiler ]


----------



## Triple7 (May 19, 2009)

Yea so that didn't work for some reason, damn I suck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> John Locked technically came back as the other dude from the beginning of the episode (not jacob), also I have heard that the same guy who is now Locke is also the smoke monster





Spoiler



yeah I've seen on the Lost fansite that people think that he's the smoke monster, but is he the island? is the smoke monster the island? or it could be Jacob... I'm just throwing ideas out there hahaha!


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2009)

I just want to comment that, could they have found a more unremarkable actor to play Jacob? 

Heres something you might not have known: The dude who played Xerxes in 300 is the same white guy who was on the show very briefly with that chick, they both died from the spider in that crappy episode.

Rodrigo Santoro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Crazy.


----------



## Triple7 (May 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^  dude you gotta take out the spaces in the brackets! - I'll edit this bit out when you've corrected it  if you're stuck, press quote on one of our posts to see how it's done
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



oh that's how it's done!


----------



## liquidcow (May 19, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I just want to comment that, could they have found a more unremarkable actor to play Jacob?



Yeh true, he looked like someone out of a mobile phone advert or something. And the way that even though at the beginning of the episode they were supposedly in the 19th century or something like that, they both had perfectly styled hair...



Tiger said:


> Heres something you might not have known: The dude who played Xerxes in 300 is the same white guy who was on the show very briefly with that chick, they both died from the spider in that crappy episode.
> 
> Rodrigo Santoro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Crazy.



Ah yeh, Exposé, my least favourite episode along with Fire & Water (can't decide which one is worse). Had no idea that he was in 300, didn't realise Dominic West was either until I was half way through watching The Wire. It seems that everyone became unrecogniseable when they were doing that film.


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Yeh true, he looked like someone out of a mobile phone advert or something. And the way that even though at the beginning of the episode they were supposedly in the 19th century or something like that, they both had perfectly styled hair...



Haha I know, their dialect had nothing to do with that time period either. When I saw the old timey ship I was like 'oh that ship must be traveling through time cause these two are as modern age as it gets.'


----------



## liquidcow (May 19, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Haha I know, their dialect had nothing to do with that time period either. When I saw the old timey ship I was like 'oh that ship must be traveling through time cause these two are as modern age as it gets.'



The language issue I could overlook as it's a fairly common thing to do, it was just the way they looked like they'd walked straight out of Gap and into mystical-past-land. But then Jacob appears to be either ageless or able to time travel so maybe he had.

Incidentally, does anyone else listen to the podcast? Someone inquired as to what language Sun and Jin speak in the Korean dub. Turns out they still speak Korean, though they're dubbed by Korean actors, and so do the rest of the cast, but it's just accepted that they don't speak the same language as the other characters...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

^ I don't understand your post, but has anyone noticed how Jin's accent has slowly turned into an American one? and Daniel Dae Kim was doing such a good job of convincingly playing a Korean guy before


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ I don't understand your post, but has anyone noticed how Jin's accent has slowly turned into an American one? and Daniel Dae Kim was doing such a good job of convincingly playing a Korean guy before



Erm... The way I look at it is that he's been around American English speakers for the past 4 years so I actually would have expected his accent to change. No problem for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

my girlfriend's dad hasn't lived in Northern Ireland since he was 18 (he's now 45) and he still has a really strong Irish accent


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my girlfriend's dad hasn't lived in Northern Ireland since he was 18 (he's now 45) and he still has a really strong Irish accent



And my two aunts have been living in America for 20 odd years and they have incredibly American accents. 

It's just different for different people. For instance: I don't have an Irish accent. In fact, I don't think I have any discernible accent.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> And my two aunts have been living in America for 20 odd years and they have incredibly American accents.
> 
> It's just different for different people. For instance: I don't have an Irish accent. In fact, I don't think I have any discernible accent.



well Jin having an American accent doesn't sit right with me. I liked the fact that people who watched Lost who didn't previously know who Daniel Dae Kim was thought he was actually a Korean actor instead of an American actor. he is Korean by blood of course and was born in Korea, which helps his case lot, but to me Jin's character was so genuine up until now.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well Jin having an American accent doesn't sit right with me. I liked the fact that people who watched Lost who didn't previously know who Daniel Dae Kim was thought he was actually a Korean actor instead of an American actor. he is Korean by blood of course and was born in Korea, which helps his case lot, but to me Jin's character was so genuine up until now.



Fair enough. That makes sense.


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well Jin having an American accent doesn't sit right with me. I liked the fact that people who watched Lost who didn't previously know who Daniel Dae Kim was thought he was actually a Korean actor instead of an American actor. he is Korean by blood of course and was born in Korea, which helps his case lot, but to me Jin's character was so genuine up until now.



Unless you happened to speak Korean, apparently the chick who played Sun had to coach him since his Korean is terrible. FWIW I can't really hear an american accent in his voice. One season left, it's gonna rule. 



Spoiler



For whoever was asking about the statue, it's been a big thing amongst fans for a while - we first saw the foot a couple of seasons back and everyone was like "OMG ARE YOU GONNA EXPLAIN THE FOOT?" and the writers were like "yep in this season you will find out about the foot." Two seasons later, we still know very little about the foot / island, except for some egyption origins. It's one of those things that enrage people since it highlights one of the shows problems (not so big anymore now that they've sorted the timing out, but there's a lot of stuff still unanswered from earlier seasons) of introducing too many mysteries and no answers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

Spoiler



I'm actually very interested to see how the island is linked to Ancient Egypt...


----------



## Xaios (May 20, 2009)

Nuff said.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

^ Wait... What?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

I don't get it 

well, I think I do but I probably don't


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

Gilligan's Island, youngins.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2009)

wait... you were alive in the 60's?


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

Oh, I've been around a while now...


----------



## Tiger (May 20, 2009)

Do they not have Gilligans Island over there?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Oh, I've been around a while now...



D:



Tiger said:


> Do they not have Gilligans Island over there?



Apparently not...


----------



## liquidcow (May 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ I don't understand your post, but has anyone noticed how Jin's accent has slowly turned into an American one? and Daniel Dae Kim was doing such a good job of convincingly playing a Korean guy before



Ok, um, I'll see if I can word it another way... basically, someone asked the writers what language some of the foreign characters speak in the various foreign dubbed versions around the world. For example, Rousseau and her crew speak French normally, but apparently in the French dub they speak German, because French wouldn't be a foreign language there obviously. But apparently, in Korea, they don't pick another language to dub Jin and Sun into, they just keep them speaking the same language as everyone else, and people just understand that they speak a different language. And even though they're already speaking Korean, they still dub it with a Korean actor... strange.

With the American accent thing, that actually happens a lot. I've met loads of foreign people who've learnt to speak English with an American accent. I think it's partly because they use movies as a tool for practising listening to the language, and that means lots of American films, but also if you've learnt it from being around American people you're likely to pick up their pronounciation of things.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

Spoiler



so what are people's theories on the Ancient Egypt link/smoke/magnetic field?


----------



## Triple7 (May 21, 2009)

^yea let's hear some of those^


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2009)

The same kind of half assed connection most sci-fi films try to make with their story. Slap some hieroglyphics on some stones and suddenly your story is mystical.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 6, 2010)

This hits our TVs again next month.

The last ever episode best a) be the best damn TV episode of ANYTHING I've EVER seen and b) they better wrap up each and every question they left us boggling over for weeks.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 7, 2010)

i cant wait anymore for the next season!! 

at first, i wasnt that impressed of LOST (during the first season), but my girlfriend watched it (and therefor so did i), and it really got me hooked...and the big cliffhanger of the last episode left me screamin at my TV "NO! NOOO! NOT YET!!!! DONT STOP NOW!!!!!! AAAARRRR, BASTEERRRRRRDS!!".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I pretty much did the same thing


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 21, 2010)

Final Season Of 'Lost' Promises To Make Fans More Annoying Than Ever | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

I love how they've got Damon and Carlton to appear in that.


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 4, 2010)

So.... anyone else watched the latest episode...?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought it started tomorrow?


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 4, 2010)

Uh, I guess it does if you watch it on Sky...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 9, 2010)

So I've now caught up with last Friday's double bill.

The first episode was good, though I was let down with the second. I'm finding everything way too predictable, from the script to the plot.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 9, 2010)

I watched the first of the double bill and realised there was actually no point in watching this anymore. 


I don't give a shit if it's the final season and i've watched it up to here. It is just utterly random and not even good anymore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2010)

Stick with it man, if you've invested this much time and thought in it so far, you might find your questions answered very soon 

I personally couldn't not watch it, I have to know how it ends!


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeh however rubbish it gets I will stick with it to the end now as I've come this far.

I was a bit unsure about these first few episodes. Mostly I was just annoyed that they've introduced yet _another_ new group of mysterious people with strange rituals and a mysterious leader blah blah blah. There's a real formula to it now and considering this is meant to be the concluding season I kind of can't be bothered with them introducing yet more groups and mysteries and so on.

And speaking of formulaic stuff, it's getting really tiresome the way someone will tell another character they have to do something, and when asked why will say something like 'I can't explain' or 'you just have to trust me'. It's all very well having a sense of mystery but that just happens too much, and when you don't really understand why a character has to do something, you don't really know if anything's at stake or what the threat is, it just becomes boring and nonsensical.

The references to Season 1 and past seasons are kind of interesting, but I'm already feeling that they're going to get really heavy handed and self-referential...


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2010)

God damnit am I tired of everyone getting 'hurt'. I swear, I dont care anymore. Oh no, Sayeed has been hurt. Oops Jen got punched.

They shrug off more serious concussions in 24 periods than I can really fathom.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 12, 2010)

is it just me or is this show making even less sense than usual?

two separate storylines containing the same people in different timelines? wat


its like they've just given up on trying to answer all those random questions they've brought up since the first season, and now they're just pulling the storyline out of their ass or something.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> Yeh however rubbish it gets I will stick with it to the end now as I've come this far.
> 
> I was a bit unsure about these first few episodes. Mostly I was just annoyed that they've introduced yet _another_ new group of mysterious people with strange rituals and a mysterious leader blah blah blah. There's a real formula to it now and considering this is meant to be the concluding season I kind of can't be bothered with them introducing yet more groups and mysteries and so on.
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points. 



Spoiler



Sayeed not dying really pissed me off because I knew it was going to happen, so it felt utterly pointless and could've saved 15/20 mins of the episode. Really feels like they're trying to flesh it out as much as they can.





mnemonic said:


> is it just me or is this show making even less sense than usual?
> 
> two separate storylines containing the same people in different timelines? wat
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You didn't figure that out? They're still on the island, but they also never came to the island as Jack's plan worked and the bomb went off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

The people-waking-up-and-saying-"what happened?" trick is really wearing thin now. It's a cheap plot device in the first place, let alone being used over and over.

+1 on 'The Others' coming back time after time and mystery being piled on like makeup on an insecure divorced woman on a Saturday night. Fuck this shit.


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 14, 2010)

I think Damon and Carlton said something about how the 'parallel universe' storyline can be taken as just an interesting story to follow as a side-story thing. So I'm wondering if it maybe won't tie in with the main plot in the end at all, which seems really pointless and annoying.

So, given that they seem to be really stretching things out at the moment, are they just going to give a really quick explanation of everything in like the final episode do you think? Or maybe there is like one big twist that explains just about everything...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 14, 2010)

It doesn't look promising if you ask me, at this stage I highly doubt I'm going to feel satisfied after the last episode. I have my theories about various events, and if they end up the way I think they're going to end up, I'm going to be severely miffed having wasted 6 seasons watching something I guessed around the season 4 mark.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 17, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah fuck it I'm a die hard fan til the end. Even if a series starts to fall a bit short of its usual standard I'll still usually stick it out... bar one exception - Prison Break. After series 2 that just got fucking insane, it should've stopped there but no - series 3, you kidding me? ok fine, end it now... no? Series 4!?? OH FUCK OFF!!

Seriously though, I think Lost is one of the best tv series' of my life time, and I don't think it's ever felt like it wasn't going anywhere. The start of a new season is always a little rocky but I'm sure it'll pull out all the usual stops towards the end.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 17, 2010)

I've started watching recently from the first episode on HULU, and I'm hooked. My girlfriend and I have watched up to the 5th episode or so of the 2nd season...great show!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 19, 2010)

Fuck! Best episode ever!

I'm so happy with that episode that I'm more than happy for next week's episode to be shit


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 19, 2010)

You mean


Spoiler



the latest? Explaining Lock's future story where he gets given a job by Hurley who turns out to be the owner of the company he works for?


 If so, then yes, that was an awesome episode!


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 20, 2010)

That was a much better episode, felt like it actually moved things along. I'm still not sold on this parallel-universe thing, I hope there's actually a point to it.

Tellingly, the best episode of the season so far doesn't feature any of that nonsense with this new tribe of people.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Well, the latest episode was quite interesting, especially the arrival of Whidmore. It kind of bothered me that he wasn't really explained as an antagonist, then he just disappeared. Well, he's back and Sawyer went back to his original persona. They also need to kick out the useless characters (i.e. Kate) and do more with Richard. Shouldn't they have explained him before bringing on a new Jacob (Obi Wan) and Smoke Locke?


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 18, 2010)

So far the parallel universe thing just feels like a waste of time. Why should I care what happens to the paralell characters when I've spent 5 seasons "bonding" with the ones who actually crashed on the island?

Every episode just ends up being 50% filler because of the parallel universe thing... They better do something interesting with it, or it will be a serious fail. I'm also astounded on how little they have revealed as this is the FINAL season.

I read somewhere that one of the creators was quoted saying: "It would be pointless to try and explain all the mysteries", and "people who care about the characters will be more satisfied with the ending than the people who care about the mystery". Or something along those lines (read that on the IMDB forums).

Which sucks. I fear they have had to throw out too many mysteries over the path of the series to keep people interested as they go, and the result is that they do not have a clue how to wrap it up. 

Think about it, it started out as a bunch of survivors on an island with some mysterious being that makes spooky sounds and kills people (and don't forget the POLAR BEARZ), and now we have time travel and an alternate universe. How the heck did we end up here? XD


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd like for them to do more with the mystery b/c with the exception of


Spoiler



Ben


, they killed off the two most compelling


Spoiler



Charlie and Daniel


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> So far the parallel universe thing just feels like a waste of time. Why should I care what happens to the paralell characters when I've spent 5 seasons "bonding" with the ones who actually crashed on the island?
> 
> Every episode just ends up being 50% filler because of the parallel universe thing... They better do something interesting with it, or it will be a serious fail. I'm also astounded on how little they have revealed as this is the FINAL season.



Fully agreed. I used to think it was awesome, now I think it's a major copout.

Oh well.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 19, 2010)

To me it seems like a tactic to get an hour. Just tell more in less time


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I thought about that when I watched the latest episode (Sawyer centric). At the end I didn't really feel they had moved the important story (the island story) forward at all... 

The side story was pretty boring and took up way to much time...


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 19, 2010)

Woo! In an alternate reality he would have done Charlotte! This is so enlightening

Oh, his plan is pretty stupid too...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2010)

I have to say, Friday's episode was fucking awesome


----------



## Trespass (Mar 30, 2010)

Richard episode was fantastic, and what every episode this season should have been (minus the lover-soap opera bit). I mean, they've built up to this season, and each episode since it's beginning has just felt like slipping away time. 

Was anyone else disappointed to learn that Richard only arrived in 1867? I thought for sure he was from the Baroque.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 3, 2010)

...or even 15th century, ya know, that's when Portugal was kicking ass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2010)

Trespass said:


> Was anyone else disappointed to learn that Richard only arrived in 1867? I thought for sure he was from the Baroque.



Don't forget the Egyptian statue and the fact that a few episodes ago the Island was shown at the bottom of the sea...


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2010)

Trespass said:


> Was anyone else disappointed to learn that Richard only arrived in 1867? I thought for sure he was from the Baroque.




Yeah, that would be cool.. on the other hand the nineteenth century is not so bad...


----------



## liquidcow (May 8, 2010)

So I slipped behind for ages but I've just caught up with the latest episode... wowzers... I think for a good three episodes or so I was really just losing patience with it and it was going down a black hole, but the last episode (The Candidate) actually knuckled down and got things moving. For one thing, the main issue that was bothering me about there being some vague sort of threat that people kept referring to but never explaining was dealt with when they actually put the characters in direct danger, for once some actual raw tension in this season! And possibly the saddest moment in the show so far, which kind of brings home that the show is ending.

The episode with Libby though... that annoyed me. I seriously think they didn't actually have a plan for her at the time in Season 2 when they showed her in the mental asylum, because the way they 'resolved' that just doesn't really tie it up. I almost wonder if the writers challenge themselves, or each other, to come up with weird twists or mysteries like that and find a way to explain them later on, because that one just didn't work out for me.

Also, I can see now that the 'flash-sideways' things might actually play an integral role to the plot, so that's good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2010)

Yeah they do spread it a bit thin sometimes.

Having said that, it's starting to shape up nicely!

I don't see how they can answer _all_ of the questions with the time they have left though, we'll see.


----------



## liquidcow (May 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah they do spread it a bit thin sometimes.
> 
> Having said that, it's starting to shape up nicely!
> 
> I don't see how they can answer _all_ of the questions with the time they have left though, we'll see.



Some of the episodes this season where not much has been answered have really worried me since they've got so much to answer in such little time. It's like watching someone with a 5,000 word essay to finish by the morning checking their Facebook.

I keep thinking of mysteries and plot threads that are unresolved that I'd totally forgotten about as well. I am sure things will be left unfinished to be honest but as long as the big questions are answered that's ok I guess, although some of the answers we've had so far I haven't been best pleased with. I really didn't like the explanation for the statue being smashed for example.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I fully agree, I expected this series to be absolutely jam packed with answers, maybe that was naivety on my part though, who knows.

They won't have answered 100% of the mysteries, but like you said if the big ones are answered then I'll be fine with that.

I wondered the other day if they'd leave the series on a cliffhanger and answer all the rest of the questions in a film. I shared this idea with my friend and she said absolutely not, I wouldn't put it past the Lost team though!


----------



## liquidcow (May 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wondered the other day if they'd leave the series on a cliffhanger and answer all the rest of the questions in a film. I shared this idea with my friend and she said absolutely not, I wouldn't put it past the Lost team though!



From what Damon and Carlton have said they are definitely not doing this. I mean, for one thing the film would only make sense to people who've been watching the show so there'd be little point in releasing it to cinemas and so on. The final is going to be pretty much a movie anyway - they've recently extended it by half an hour because there's so much they need to fit in there.

Apparently as soon as the finale has aired the creators will be going into 'radio silence' for a good while to allow the ending to speak for itself and not tell people how they should interpret it, which I think is a good idea as long as there's not anything really frustrating that's going to be left unresolved!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2010)

I know, the idea seemed to make a lot of sense at first but now the more I think about it the less likely it seems to I think I got a bit carried away with that one.

I hope the end isn't too ambiguous as if it's all up the air then a lot of people will be very pissed off!


----------



## liquidcow (May 20, 2010)

So, just the final left now. Any thoughts on how it's all going to end?

I'm still not sold on the flash-sideways being integral to the main plot, but we'll see.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2010)

So the thing that we all predicted 6 years ago that the producers denied was actually true all along, fucking great.


----------



## Rashputin (May 25, 2010)

I thought i pwnd. The people who bash it seem to have in common that they didn't watch every episode. There were so many details and layers along the way that it was pretty much nesescary to see every episode to appreciate its complexity and symbolics. Anywhooo... I'm not saying that others aren't allowed to hate Lost.

Found this explaintation in another forum (not my words):



> First ...
> The Island:
> 
> It was real. Everything that happened on the island that we saw throughout the 6 seasons was real. Forget the final image of the plane crash, it was put in purposely to f*&k with people's heads and show how far the show had come. They really crashed. They really survived. They really discovered Dharma and the Others. The Island keeps the balance of good and evil in the world. It always has and always will perform that role. And the Island will always need a "Protector". Jacob wasn't the first, Hurley won't be the last. However, Jacob had to deal with a malevolent force (MIB) that his mother, nor Hurley had to deal with. He created the devil and had to find a way to kill him -- even though the rules prevented him from actually doing so.
> ...


----------



## brainchild (May 25, 2010)

i think i was satisfied with the ending....i guess.

still so many unsolved mysteries about the island - i think thats what upsets me the most.
theres so much open for interpretation and partial closure to LOST.

and still no fucking name for the 'man in black' arghhhh, but all in all - it was 6 years that was remarkable and will always be apart of my life.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 26, 2010)

brainchild said:


> and still no fucking name for the 'man in black' arghhhh



Because he wasn't given a name at birth perhaps?

Gotta love those Lost producers for attempting to wrap up the whole thing in a way that is oh-so-convenient and obvious.

I feel sorry for the people that really, _really_ care about Lost, there must be millions of viewers livid worldwide.


----------



## Pauly (May 26, 2010)

I've seen more long-term fans that are satisfied than ones that weren't.

Anyway,



Good stuff.

Also the real world mattered since if Jack had just left the Island to die, they'd be no link to the source, and everything would die and just be dead dead dead since the links between this life and the 'life/death/rebirth' of the source (scollective life force thing) would have been cut forever. Therefore all the stuff they did mattered because in the end they preserved the light.


----------



## Mattayus (May 27, 2010)

Hahaha fuck me.

You can try and 'analyse' it all you like, it ended really well whether it was the ending you wanted or not. I've been following it since day one, I was living in New Zealand at the time and it was aired there about 4 months before it started in the UK, so I ended up watching the first part of the first season twice  In any event, I've been a huge fan from start to finish.

TV shows don't always go the way you wanted them to, and I think you just have to trust the writers. It might feel like a cop-out and a weak ending, but you have to remember that this show is those guy's baby. They're not going to let it run for 6 years and then go "ah fuck it, let's just end it like this and have a cup of tea..."



Scar Symmetry said:


> So the thing that we all predicted 6 years ago that the producers denied was actually true all along, fucking great.



It's NOT actually the same theory when you think about it. The original theory right back in season one was that the island was some sort of purgatory, and that they all died in the crash. But everything that happened on and off the island was all completely real. It's only in season 6 when they started doing the parallel reality stuff that you realise the other reality is them being dead, and I think that was actually quite well done.

I knew people were going to bitch and moan about the island and how it's secrets haven't been answered, but they were never meant to be. The show was never about the island, it was about the characters, and the island was just a mysterious back drop designed to fuck with them and test them (and probably to keep ratings up ) but I personally don't give a fuck that everything wasn't answered. It's just a fucked up anomaly that can't be explained, and even Jacob himself said that the more questions get answered, the more it will make you ask.

The characters I've been watching for the last 6 years of my life were brought to a beautiful close, and that, for me, is all that mattered. I'm totally satisfied with that ending, and I don't feel like I need it cheapened by revealing a load of secrets about a place that was never really the main focus.


----------



## Rashputin (May 27, 2010)

Indeed. Well put Mattayus. The "they were dead the whole time on the island" bit is wrong. The being dead part was introduced in the "flash sideways" in the last season. Lost had a lot of layers, and a lot of symbolism. I don't completely agree with the dude in the video up there about the whole show being a comment on society and science vs. religion and all that, but it had elements of that as well. In the end it was a story about the charaters, their relationships and their personal journey. And about ratings..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 27, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> It's NOT actually the same theory when you think about it. The original theory right back in season one was that the island was some sort of purgatory, and that they all died in the crash. But everything that happened on and off the island was all completely real. It's only in season 6 when they started doing the parallel reality stuff that you realise the other reality is them being dead, and I think that was actually quite well done.
> 
> I knew people were going to bitch and moan about the island and how it's secrets haven't been answered, but they were never meant to be. The show was never about the island, it was about the characters, and the island was just a mysterious back drop designed to fuck with them and test them (and probably to keep ratings up ) but I personally don't give a fuck that everything wasn't answered. It's just a fucked up anomaly that can't be explained, and even Jacob himself said that the more questions get answered, the more it will make you ask.
> 
> The characters I've been watching for the last 6 years of my life were brought to a beautiful close, and that, for me, is all that mattered. I'm totally satisfied with that ending, and I don't feel like I need it cheapened by revealing a load of secrets about a place that was never really the main focus.



So people keep saying... so why do I feel like I've been massively cheated? I'm happy that there are people that feel the way you do about the ending, but I'm well within reasonable grounds to feel like I've been shortchanged with Lost and I don't blame anyone that feels the same as I do.

A lot of people were expecting answers to questions... and those answers in some cases never arrived.

What I do plan on doing is watch the whole thing from series 1-6 again (I missed the first few episodes of season 1) and I'm going to see how I feel after that, I think I might feel better about it the second time round.


----------



## Mattayus (May 27, 2010)

I think you probably will too, definitely do it dude. Even watching the last episode for the second time after a day or two of letting it all sink in helped bring it home even more.

Also, I'm not saying for a second that people don't have the right to be pissed off... I just think those people have it wrong and were perhaps watching it without a want to get into the characters... and perhaps are better off watching something that revolves around Jason Statham driving fast cars through fire and, ya know... guns, bright colours n stuff... Basically 24. Just watch 24.

Also, for the love of Jesus on toast - will people stop making up theories?? It's fiction, and to that end you cannot theorise fiction  i.e. unless the writers intentionally put that thought there it's a moot point. You can't just go and make up your own fuckin story line and back-drop just to satisfy what you think is missing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 27, 2010)

I was looking for something deep, but I was always interested in the mysteries rather than the characters so that's probably what I was missing.


----------



## Rashputin (May 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What I do plan on doing is watch the whole thing from series 1-6 again (I missed the first few episodes of season 1) and I'm going to see how I feel after that, I think I might feel better about it the second time round.



F#¤"k yes. Good idea man. Me and the wife are watching it over again. Got all the seasons in HD now. I look forwards to seeing all the wierd encounters knowing its the dude in black. I remember the episode where he tried to have Hurley jump off a cliff, or the episode he pretended to be Jacob etc. Good times.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 31, 2010)

It was a beautiful character study and had a great story arc. I suppose I'll just leave it at that, as we never will know what electromagnetism is...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 31, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> It was a beautiful character study and had a great story arc. I suppose I'll just leave it at that, as we never will know what electromagnetism is...



I don't have anything to say about Lost, but I just wanted to point out that I have no idea what this post is trying to say 

In any case, 'The Somberlain' =


----------



## Isan (May 31, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> It was a beautiful character study and had a great story arc. I suppose I'll just leave it at that, as we never will know what electromagnetism is...



FUCKING MAGNETS ! HOW DO THEY WORK!?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't have anything to say about Lost, but I just wanted to point out that I have no idea what this post is trying to say
> 
> In any case, 'The Somberlain' =



One of my favorite metal songs of all time.


----------

